# Why not put ourselves in wikipedia?



## dice (Mar 12, 2006)

huh?


----------



## Costello (Mar 12, 2006)

well, yes, do that


----------



## dice (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm not doing it now. going to bed


----------



## TPi (Mar 12, 2006)

liar :'(


----------



## SomeGuyGG (Mar 12, 2006)

Put yourself in every page on wikipedia.


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Dang it... I put in one funny thing (okay, a plethora of nonsensical funny things relating to TPi, Kyoji, and peeps in teh hood), and within seconds, the page goes back to blank with the notice about "This page meets Wikipedia's criteria for speedy deletion." 

Wikipedia hates me


----------



## Dirtie (Mar 12, 2006)

That was just asking for it though  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you realistically don't want it to be deleted, plan it out beforehand to be factual and well written, and maybe, just maybe, it'll stay there.
Have a look at some of the articles for other sites.


----------



## TheStick (Mar 12, 2006)

Wikipedia is no place for posting private jokes, of course it'll be deleted if you do so. And you might want to change the current article:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> A very popular forum and news website related to the discussion of the Nintendo Gameboy Advance and Nintendo DS handhelds, as well as gaming in general. It is a great English source on the internet for all of your Gameboy Advance and Nintendo DS flash equipment information. It was founded by KiVan, but is now run by Costello and djgarf.
> 
> (more detailed info and history soon)



You don't say "(more detailed info and history soon)" on wikipedia. Instead you put the "this article is a stub" banner. And try to be neutral (look at the "great english source" sentence) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Suggestions:
Talk about the rom policy, the history (GBAtemp used to be a warez site, right?), try to post screenshots of the older versions of the website (archive.org ?), say that PSP discussion is also tolerated...And don"t forget to put links to other articles on the words (Nintendo DS, GBA...) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Come on everybody, get to work


----------



## tshu (Mar 12, 2006)

http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.gbatemp.net


----------



## ReyVGM (Mar 12, 2006)

Good luck with that.
Someone put VGmuseum on wikipedia and I added a bunch of things and in less than a day the page was scheduled for deletion.
After a heated debate we emerged victorious.
The wiki accused of promoting, non notability, bloating and lots of other stuff.

They will probably delete the gbatemp wiki based on non-notability.
Pages added on wikipedia usually need to be notable in the sense that magazines and 'respectable' websites link to the page or mention it.


----------



## phuzzz (Mar 12, 2006)

Now, you see, I found VGM well before I ever knew you frequented this site.  I'm a little supprised they would give you as much trouble as they did.


----------



## Dirtie (Mar 12, 2006)

QUOTE(tshu @ Mar 12 2006 said:


> http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.gbatemp.net


Even better: http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://gbatemp.m4d.sm

EDIT: I've cleaned it up, added a little more, and categorized it as a stub. Anyone wanting to check it out may do so here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gbatemp
The first sentence of the introduction is ok, the rest probably needs rewriting, but hey, it's a start.


----------



## Squiffy (Mar 12, 2006)

I don't think GBATemp should be on Wikipedia. It's just not interesting enough.
Even if you add in all the history, rom policy etc you've got to ask yourself, would anyone actually want to read this?
It doesn't belong in an encyclopedia.


----------



## Dirtie (Mar 12, 2006)

But we must try  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's not looking too good anyway, taking this into consideration: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WP:WEB
Looks like the site or content has to be noted in multiple reliable independant sources. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quick, someone start a newspaper or two or get us a mention on Gamespot or something


----------



## ShadowXP (Mar 12, 2006)

Holy crap, I remember this! And look, I'm online! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, I tried making a GBAtemp Wiki before but it just got deleted, don't waste your time.


----------



## The Teej (Mar 12, 2006)

Why don't we add our own Wiki? I know it's possible, The ZeldaPower forum I go to has it's own.


----------



## Westside (Mar 12, 2006)

...uh oh...  GBA scene links?  Are you allowed to even link to that page?


----------



## djgarf (Mar 12, 2006)

how weird

i was having one of my thinking sessions while sat on the toilet the other night (i do a lot of my thinking on the bog lol) and one of my random thoughts about creating a wiki for gbatemp then i come on here today and their is a post going on about it


----------



## speechless (Mar 12, 2006)

i added a bit of detail to the gbatemp wiki, not sure if its note worthy or not, but at least the detail is accurate..
prolly a bit of info in it as well, that most members here never knew 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: feel free to clean up my mistagging and clarify any shortcomings, have no idea how the meta-tags and syntax really work on wikipedia..


----------



## Dirtie (Mar 12, 2006)

You only have to provide a link for certain stuff when it is first mentioned in the article - not with every instance of it. eg. Game Boy Advance, Internet Relay Chat, etc.


----------



## dice (Mar 12, 2006)

huh?


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 12, 2006)

I think there's too much emphasis on the Rom providing stuff. Almost like it's an article about what GBATemp used to be; there's very little in there about what the site is now.


----------



## Dirtie (Mar 12, 2006)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Mar 13 2006 said:


> I think there's too much emphasis on the Rom providing stuff. Almost like it's an article about what GBATemp used to be; there's very little in there about what the site is now.


That why people can add to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I don't see _you_ contributing anything Psyfira


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 12, 2006)

That's because I talk rubbish all the time. Since when have I posted anything actually worth saying?


----------



## Kyoji (Mar 13, 2006)

I think the Wiki is gone :|


----------



## dafatkid27 (Mar 13, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gbatemp

It's still there as of 2 seconds ago...


----------



## Kyoji (Mar 13, 2006)

Thats really weird, my search turned up nothing.
[edit]
Added some stuff.


----------



## Myke (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks to whoever added that VERY WELL WRITTEN PIECE.


----------



## Dirtie (Mar 13, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> a place where _Everybody knows your name_


 :'( 
Now it's going downhill. The spelling is bad, as is the punctuation and grammar, and that last bit really isn't necessary. Oh well, I guess it'll be deleted sooner or later anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: I fixed up a couple of things, not that it'll make any difference in the long run.


----------



## Kyoji (Mar 13, 2006)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Mar 13 2006 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My peice was well written, the latest pargraph is just garbage


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh wow. Looks like some people are putting in the opinions and not the facts. :/


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks for the name drop.


----------



## Puck The Joker (Mar 13, 2006)

QUOTE(oscarmejia @ Mar 12 2006 said:


> Oh wow. Looks like some people are putting in the opinions and not the facts. :/



Did you expect anything less from some of the retards around here?


----------



## ShadowXP (Mar 13, 2006)

I was the one who tweaked a few things in the first paragraph. It's turned out nicely. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does anyone know what year the re-design took place? That could go in the History section...


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 13, 2006)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Mar 13 2006 said:


> I was the one who tweaked a few things in the first paragraph. It's turned out nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The site change, from the original Personales hosted GBAtemp "temp" ROM site, to the new site/forum took place on October 23rd 2002.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (When the board went live).


----------



## ShadowXP (Mar 13, 2006)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Mar 13 2006 said:


> QUOTE(ShadowXP @ Mar 13 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > I was the one who tweaked a few things in the first paragraph. It's turned out nicely.
> ...



Thanks, I'll put it in.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Mar 13, 2006)

man who took me off of there?
that's not cool


----------



## Chakal (Mar 14, 2006)

I just added the link for the DS... PSP had one, so why not DS.

Edit: I just saw someone removed my edit... bah, it's ok, I was blind and didn't see the link up there... Sorry, my homework is pushing my brain out of my head


----------



## Kyoji (Mar 14, 2006)

QUOTE(Chakal @ Mar 14 2006 said:


> I just added the link for the DS... PSP had one, so why not DS.


The Ds did have one, at the very top of the page.


----------



## ReyVGM (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm surprised it still hasn't been deleted by some person on wikipedia.

Make sure you make a clean article, with NO OPINIONS, it must all be facts or it will probably get scheduled for deletion.


----------



## dice (Mar 12, 2006)

huh?


----------



## Chakal (Mar 14, 2006)

Maybe someone should make a text backup of it, in case it is deleted  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And yes, be objective.


----------



## Dirtie (Mar 14, 2006)

If we say that Rey from VGMuseum frequents here, that might earn us some brownie points 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## dice (Mar 14, 2006)

or it might earn us a jail sentence


----------



## Costello (Jul 11, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gbatemp
It's still here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Who will update it ? (tournaments, new skin, etc.)


----------



## dice (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE(Costello @ Mar 12 2006 said:


> well, yes, do that


----------



## Costello (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm not a native english speaker... if I do it myself it's going to look terrible!


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 11, 2006)

I threw a bit of changes in the History about the forum upgrades and the spelling mistakes, thanks to the handy built in spell check on this Firefox 1.0 Beta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But please correct me on any parts there or fix any grammatical errors. I'll go through the full article playing with the spell check.

EDIT: Awww. Nobody spelled anything wrong in the rest of the article so I didn't get to play with my spell checking. :[

P.S. Offtopic but... have to. BTW Costello, check your name up. Your famous Mr. Frank Costello!


----------



## leetdood (Jul 12, 2006)

Some guy's suggesting that it be deleted.. I hope I put him right with my reponse.


----------



## Dirtie (Jul 12, 2006)

Lol, to be honest it seems really unprofessional and I'm suprised it hasn't been deleted by now. If we wanted to be serious about this it'd need a complete re-write.

PS. The reason there were no more spelling mistakes is because I had corrected them all a while back


----------



## nerd1 (Jul 12, 2006)

erm, kinda off topic but whats up with the pix here?

http://web.archive.org/web/20030603104909/gbatemp.m4d.sm/

specifically for
1037 - Medabots AX Metabee Version EURO 64 Mbits (Rising Sun)
and
1036 - Rugrats Go Wild USA 32 Mbits (Venom)

:S


----------



## Mikkelstorgaard (Jul 12, 2006)

Goatse alarm btw.


----------



## Costello (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for the edits, guys

nerd1 - these pics are totally out of place.. no idea how that got here


----------



## nerd1 (Jul 13, 2006)

sure they are totally out of place hehehe


----------



## Costello (Jul 15, 2006)

looks like the article was edited, .... stripped

and still nothing about the tournaments although it has become a very important part of GBAtemp... same for E3 coverage which was excellent this year
and the part about the new skin was removed too...


----------



## Jeda (Jul 15, 2006)

this one (13.07) makes no sense. The edit is simply wrong isn't it?:

Old:
On [[2002-10-23]], GBAtemp changed from the original Personales hosted "temp" ROM site to the forum/website we know today.
New:
On [[2002-10-23]], GBAtemp moved from "temporary" hosting to permanent hosting.

The first means gbatemp changed from a Rom-Webpage to what we are now, while the second describes more or less what happened only this year with the move from webspaceproviders to Costello's server.


----------



## .TakaM (Jul 15, 2006)

could always just used unclyclopedia if you guys want to make a stupid one:
something like:
http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/ZFGC


----------

